# OS X Mountain Lion



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Anyone got it yet? My MacBook it's at my brothers so can't check if it's even on the app store.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

don't think its on the app store just yet. 

Probably be 6pm uk time


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

I have the gold master version, pretty good so far!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

I checked about half an hour ago, and it wasn't there. I just checked again and it is!! haha!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Just tried to buy it, got an error! Temporarily unavailable!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Cool, I didn't bother with Lion didn't think it offered much but the new one looks ideal for my usage personally.


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

It's just this second come on now!!!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Miglior said:


> Just tried to buy it, got an error! Temporarily unavailable!


Will maybe leave it till the weekend when the crazy yanks etc have finished buying it. :lol:


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Im going to give it a month or so, when I upgraded to Lion, I had nothing but issues, so I think ill let them iron the bugs out first and get it when theres the first major update :thumb:


It does look very good though


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

It's going to take me ages to download it on my disgustingly slow connection, so I think I'll wait a few days until the madness dies down.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Not an applestore near you? Nip in and use their connection :thumb:


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Got it and its great :thumb:


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

GR33N said:


> Im going to give it a month or so, when I upgraded to Lion, I had nothing but issues, so I think ill let them iron the bugs out first and get it when theres the first major update :thumb:
> 
> It does look very good though


Apples have bugs????


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

It has malware already too!


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

ardandy said:


> Apples have bugs????


yeah like James and the Giant Peach :lol:


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

m1pui said:


> Not an applestore near you? Nip in and use their connection :thumb:


The nearest (Aberdeen) is 70 miles away. I downloaded Lion there as I had just bought my MBP there. I'm not likely to be in Aberdeen until early September and I'd like to have Mountain Lion before then - I'll find a way somehow.


----------



## Gumgumpug (Jul 6, 2012)

Where do I find this guys


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

On the App Store - it ought to be linked on the right hand side of the main page on a list of popular apps - otherwise search on _OS X Mountain Lion_ on the App Store


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

Gumgumpug said:


> Where do I find this guys


Try this link

http://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/os-x-mountain-lion/id537386512?ls=1&mt=12


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

How big is the download? Hopefully get it overnight....even with my painful connection!


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

4.05Gb or thereabouts - it'll probably take about three weeks on my pitifully slow BT Openworld connection, not that there's any option of anything faster from anyone else.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

dam......I might have to wait until next month, don't think I will have enough Gb left


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

What about downloading it direct at the Apple Store in Aberdeen - I'd do that if I were closer, but I'm not doing a 140 miles round trip specially.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

OvlovMike said:


> It has malware already too!


Seems as if your looking to stir things up fella still having that terrible day?

Yep reports of malware via java nothing serious though Oh and it's for windows and mac.

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/07/25/mac_crisis_malware/


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

DW58 said:


> What about downloading it direct at the Apple Store in Aberdeen - I'd do that if I were closer, but I'm not doing a 140 miles round trip specially.


I could do...it's a mac mini though, so for the sake of unplugging, taking it to the shop...waiting for them to install it and plug it back in it's probably just wait a week, the new download allowance starts on the 1st Aug. I'll check usage this month I might still have enough before the limit.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Grizzle said:


> Seems as if your looking to stir things up fella still having that terrible day?


 You're not the only one thinking that.



Bero said:


> I could do...it's a mac mini though, so for the sake of unplugging, taking it to the shop...waiting for them to install it and plug it back in it's probably just wait a week, the new download allowance starts on the 1st Aug. I'll check usage this month I might still have enough before the limit.


I see your point then, not a long wait. Perhaps I might have got the download finished by then if I start tomorrow morning


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

Grizzle said:


> Seems as if your looking to stir things up fella still having that terrible day?
> 
> Yep reports of malware via java nothing serious though Oh and it's for windows and mac.
> 
> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/07/25/mac_crisis_malware/


I just <3 the "Macs are oh so great, Macs never get viruses, Macs never slow down brigade".


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

I was going to wait to update, but I'm bored now so going to watch some tv and do some work. Guess I may as well let the computer do something when I'm not needing it. I may not be back (on my MacBook at least) :lol:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

OvlovMike said:


> I just <3 the "Macs are oh so great, Macs never get viruses, Macs never slow down brigade".


First hand experience:

Never had a virus

Never slowed down either.

My only mistake was buying white, wonder if I could buy a black shell to replace the white hmmm...


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Ive got Mountain Goat on mine.It works really well.
You just need to make sure you never sit on your laptop accidentally.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> My only mistake was buying white, wonder if I could buy a black shell to replace the white hmmm...


Are you sure Mountain Lion will work on a coloured Macbook was sure according to the list released by Apple it would only work on the aluminium ones 

I know it wont work on my late 2006 iMac and not 100% certain that it'll run on my mid 2007 MBP either


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Grizzle said:


> First hand experience:
> 
> Never had a virus
> 
> ...


Well approx 8 years of Mac useage without any AV software, I decided to jump on the Sophos bandwagon and see if I really was being naive and blinkered. Clean as a whistle :thumb:

I did chuckle reading one article at why non-AV mac users are so evil though. Because they don't pick up the infected emails that come from Windows users, we end up forwarding them on to other Windows users without realising. :lol:

EDIT:
Oh yes, and my ML upgrade worked a treat 3 & a bit hours from start to finish


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Well, I'm going to start a download tomorrow morning, guessing it'll take most of the day, fingers crossed.


----------



## Sen Gore (Mar 31, 2012)

Got it! First look not bad.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

When do we reckon MacBooks will be available to buy with ML pre-installed?


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

As a side note, has anyone managed to get iMessage syncing as brilliantly as its made out?

I've been running iOS 5 on my iPad & iPhone since its release, with the promise that you can carry on conversations between devices, etc yet it has never worked as well as it sounds and I end up with disjointed conversations on both devices. Now that it's spread onto OSX, am wondering if it's any better


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

LeadFarmer said:


> When do we reckon MacBooks will be available to buy with ML pre-installed?


Potentially a little while yet. I suppose it depends on how many boxes the store you use has in really. If you order it online you might get it preinstalled but even of you get it from a store, they'll most likely do it before you walk out of the shop if you ask.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I bought my MBP about three weeks after Lion was launched - at that point the MBAirs in stock already had Lion on board, took about eight weeks with the MBPs (mine had Snow Leopard) - guess it depends on how quickly they sell existing stick. 

Assuming you buy an MBP which still has Lion on it, there's nothing to stop you hooking it up to the server while at the Apple store and downloading Mountain Lion there and then. I went back a week after buying mine and downloaded Lion in-store. They usually have it stored on disk locally, my download only took a few minutes.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Grizzle said:


> First hand experience:
> 
> Never had a virus
> 
> ...





m1pui said:


> Well approx 8 years of Mac useage without any AV software, I decided to jump on the Sophos bandwagon and see if I really was being naive and blinkered. Clean as a whistle :thumb:
> 
> I did chuckle reading one article at why non-AV mac users are so evil though. Because they don't pick up the infected emails that come from Windows users, we end up forwarding them on to other Windows users without realising. :lol:
> 
> ...


never say never it is always worth having AV...the more macs people have more of a target they are going to be...in someways i think windows users are sometimes less naive than some mac users i have met.

but you know i think i will just carry on with snow leopard cannot be bothered upgrading :lol: more gimmicks than anything.


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

LeadFarmer said:


> When do we reckon MacBooks will be available to buy with ML pre-installed?


I ordered a Macbook Air online last night and it says that ML will be preinstalled. As guys said above, it may take the stores a bit longer to get themselves sorted.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

My guess is that you're more likely to get new OS-X version on a Mac bought online than instore owing to faster turnaround.

In my case I bought the then ultimate MBP i.e. processor upgrade, Hi-res/Anti-glare screen, RAM upgrade etc., so it was possibly the model which would sit longest.

Mountain Lion downloading verrrrry slowwwwly as I type.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

To re-assure anyone on a BTOpenworld <2Mb/s connection like mine, OS-X 10.8 Mountain Lion download only took about 6.5hours to complete. 

Suggest an early morning start.

Currently making a bootable thumb-drive, then to upgrade.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Plenty of my download limit left, so should be ready when I get home. :thumb:



Ninja59 said:


> never say never it is always worth having AV...the more macs people have more of a target they are going to be...in someways i think windows users are sometimes less naive than some mac users i have met.
> 
> but you know i think i will just carry on with snow leopard cannot be bothered upgrading :lol: more gimmicks than anything.


I'm not here to start an argument, one thing to consider though AV software generally has full access and rights to everything on your computer, more that any typical program.....so if a virus is written to exploit and use the AV access rights you can be a LOT worse off with AV software than without! And this has happened.

Macs will become a bigger target as their use continues to grow (slowly, they only grew 2% last quarter v 1% decline in PC sales). But PCs are still vastly more popular and if you were writing a virus to infect something that's what you would go for.

I think Apple are still ahead of the game and the restricted numbers of machines that run OSX will help control the risk and spread, and help with detection/elimination. I'm comfortable without AV just now....although I never used AV on my PC for years and never had a problem, although if you were torrenting with a PC I would have multiple layers of security!


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Whilst I see and understand the points raised by both Ninja59 and Bero, I'm a strong believer of protecting my assets which is why I pay for house and contents insurance, holiday insurance, etc., and also why I use AV software.

Some people are happy taking risks, some aren't - I'm one of the ones who aren't. It's a free(ish) country, we can make our own choices.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Up and running - nothing startling but it does seem quicker than Lion. Only time will tell - certainly installed easily enough but took a lot longer than the expected thirty minutes - more like an hour.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

*WARNING:*

To anyone (like me) who has Parallels 6 or earlier on their Mac - this version is not compatible with OS X 10.8 Mountain Lion. I've just had to upgrade to Parallels 7 @ £34.95

I guess the alternative would be to run Windows under Bootcamp.


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

Or run a decent virtualisation package, like VMware. Which is probably in the same boat in terms of compatibility


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)




----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

Lol. Nah, just had a few bad experiences with Parrallels, and I get the VMware stuff mighty cheap and I've found it performs better.


----------

